# exterior slopped soffit lighting



## ryanh (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello,

Has anyone installed recessed lighting in a sloped soffit?. I want to add 2 lights in my gable end but normal cans will shine down on a 45 degree. I want them to shine straight down. Any ideas on slopped cans?


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

ryanh said:


> ........Any ideas on slopped cans?


Halo has #76 Adjustable Gimbal Trim that will adjust up to 50°. NOT rated for Gabels though, best bet would be low voltage


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

ryanh said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has anyone installed recessed lighting in a sloped soffit?. I want to add 2 lights in my gable end but normal cans will shine down on a 45 degree. I want them to shine straight down. Any ideas on slopped cans?


The make an "eyeball" trim kit so you can adjust the light direction.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

You may not have enough space/clearance above the fixture. This could be a problem. If you find one that fits, make sure you can meet the clearance described in the fixture literature.

This also may be considered a wet location. Should this be the case, you would need special weather tight fixtures.


----------



## ryanh (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for the replys guys. Ya eyeball trim won't look good for downlight since it can't be placed deep in the can. All i could find was some sloped cans by halo but require 7 1/2" clearance, I got 2x6 Fascia so i'm looking at 5.5"

Found some 4" Low Voltage that require 5 5/8" which will be fine, but then i already got 6 other 4" Line voltage cans for the rest of the soffits. Pretty pricey to switch to all Low Voltage but i might have no choice ..


----------

